# Fantasy webcomics



## Feo Takahari (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone else here read fantasy webcomics? Now that _Dissonance_ appears to be dead, I'm thinking of finding a replacement for it, but I'm not sure which to pick.

For reference, my favorite was the now-completed _Indefensible Positions_, my least favorites I've tried have been _8-Bit Theater_ and _Looking for Group_, and I'm currently reading _El Goonish Shive_*. I'm trying to avoid things that update once a week or less (sorry, _Slightly Damned_), and I'm hoping for something with a sense of humor.

* I also read _Freefall_, but that's relatively hard science fiction, so it's a bit outside this site's purview.

Also, general fantasy webcomic discussion thread go!


----------



## Ireth (Nov 9, 2012)

_Roommates_, by AsheRhyder of deviantART, is a brilliant fantasy fan-comic that crossovers multiple stories* to hilarious and often thrilling effect. Unfortunately it only updates once a week, but trust me when I say that it's well worth the wait.

*Primary fandoms include _Labyrinth_, _Pirates of the Caribbean_, _Les Miserables_, and _Phantom of the Opera_; less frequent cameos are from _Lord of the Rings_, _Sweeney Todd_, and a few one-offs I can't recall offhand. The most recent arc includes King Arthur, Odin and Slepnir. There are also fanmade characters, such as James Norrington's mother, known as "Mrs. N." to the group.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 10, 2012)

Guys, I got this.

There's Gunnerkrigg Court, which is about a very strange school; Dresden Codak, which is about I don't even know but it's good and the art is amazing; Darths and Droids, which is a parody of Star Wars as a D&D campaign and it's better than the other D&D campaign comics I've seen parodying other famous stories; Lords of Death and Life, which is set in the Mayan civilisation; Girl Genius, which is a steampunk adventure involving inventors, princes and a travelling circus; Goblins, which takes a different point of view to the normal adventuring party in a game; Oglaf which I won't link because it's a bit more adult in nature but very funny; Kaspall, which is a sort of paranormal detective story set in a world with anthropomorphic beings; and Last Blood, which finished a while back but is about vampires protecting the last few humans from zombies because they're their only food source left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel compelled to give an NSFW warning for Goblins, inasmuch as it's the single most gruesome webcomic I've ever encountered. (Chopping Block doesn't have this much gore, and it's about a serial killer!)

Now that I think about it, I have no idea why I've never tried to read Gunnerkrigg Court--I'll give it a shot. (And I ought to investigate Lords of Death and Life, since I've never heard of it before.) Thanks!


----------



## Barsook (Nov 10, 2012)

Skindeep is a good one too.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 11, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> And I ought to investigate Lords of Death and Life, since I've never heard of it before.



LODL is not very long, and was finished a while ago. I have it in dead tree format. The creator, Jon Dalton, is a guy I sort of know over the net because we used to both be on thewebcomiclist.com forums a lot back when I used to be a mod over there (btw, that site is a good one for finding new comics). His current comic, A Mad Tea Party, is more science fiction really, but it is good. He also has some one-offs that are good. I really like his artistic style. He's got strong composition too (unlike Girl Genius, where all the panels seem so full of stuff and there's not really any space to breathe - the reason I stopped reading that comic because the story itself was good). But Jon's a cool guy.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 11, 2012)

*Order of the Stick*, which is a (very long-running) D&D parody. The characters all know they're D&D characters but they also exist within the storyline of their world. It's very well-written. Starts off as sort of just generic dungeon crawl adventure, but slowly builds up a very thorough and interesting amount of lore. Xykon (a lich) is, as far as I'm concerned, one of the greatest (and funniest) fantasy antagonists of all time.


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 12, 2012)

Sad no one recommends Yet Another Fantasy Game Comic. Hands down the best I've read if you love D&D and great characters. Granted OotS and 8 Bit have a place in my heart, but kobold sea captains win my everything.

Yet Another Fantasy Game Comic

EDIT: And this is about the bad guys, not the good guys. Granted, they do good things, but drow, orcs, beholders, and kobolds are always for the win.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 14, 2012)

GirlGenius is quite amusing so far.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 15, 2012)

If we're going into listing mode, I might as well mention A Moment of Peace.



> A long, long time ago, there weren't any monsters. People used to live in one place and never move. They worked in small rooms and slept in small rooms and only went outside to move between the rooms. We know this because sometimes we find books and papers in the ruins.



I don't regularly read it, since it has an updated-whenever schedule, but it's beautiful, languid, and occasionally quite insightful.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 15, 2012)

Barsook said:


> Skindeep is a good one too.



Reading it now. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## ccrogers3d (Nov 15, 2012)

I recommend Guilded Age. It's a beautiful, well-written comic. Strong language, though, so not for kids. The comment threads on the pages tend to be hilarious because of the community of people who post zingers.

You could also maybe read my completed webcomic if you're so inclined...


----------

